

There's only 2 types of products in the world; which are you building? - aminwi
https://medium.com/@amin_wi/fe27a9136251

======
Jweb_Guru
Sorry, but this article is awful. Google search is an example of "doing
something we were already doing, faster and cheaper," but quiscus ("messaging
for work") is "pushing mankind into the realm of the unknown"? This is insane.
Not to mention that the other examples in this category were "witchcraft,
magic, and Tesla's unlimited power generator"\--in other words, nonsense.

